# Possibly bug in Perdition port (FreeBSD 9.1)



## javon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,
I just have been facing some problems with perdition on FreeBSD 9.1 (installed in a jail).

The version of perdition: perdition-1.17.1_7  A POP3 & IMAP4 proxy that can map users to multiple backend
3 vanessa_something ports:

```
libvanessa_adt-0.0.9 Library that provides ADTs (queues, dynamic arrays, and mor
libvanessa_logger-0.0.10 Library that provides a generic logging layer
libvanessa_socket-0.0.12 Library that provides a simple layer for TCP/IP socket oper
```
I started perdition:

After connecting on a port ie. 110, perdition crashed with following errors in debug.log:

```
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: greeting_str: gethostbyaddr: Unknown host
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13955]: __vanessa_socket_server_accept: accept: Bad file descriptor
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: SELF:   "+OK POP3 Ready 10.1.2.8 0001e818\r\n"
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13955]: vanessa_socket_server_accept: __vanessa_socket_server_accept
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: io_write: write: Bad file descriptor
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13955]: main: vanessa_socket_server_accept
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: str_vwrite: io_write: Bad file descriptor
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: pop3_write: str_vwrite
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: greeting: protocol->write
Jan  8 00:27:46 mx perdition[13953]: main: greeting
```
I run perdition on FreeBSD 9.0 as well but there is a different version of all mentioned ports:

```
perdition-1.17.1_6  A POP3 & IMAP4 proxy that can map users to multiple backend
libvanessa_adt-0.0.7 Library that provides ADTs (queues, dynamic arrays, and mor
libvanessa_logger-0.0.7 Library that provides a generic logging layer
libvanessa_socket-0.0.7_1 Library that provides a simple layer for TCP/IP socket oper
```
I deleted all 4 ports from 9.1 and then installed port versions from 9.0. It seems everything works now.

Is anyone having the same problem with Perdition? Or is it just me?
Should I file a bug (where?) 

Thanks a lot.
Jan


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

javon said:
			
		

> I deleted all 4 ports from 9.1 and then installed port versions from 9.0. It seems everything works now.


There is no difference between versions, all versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree.


----------

